

Counter-intuitive lessons learned from start-up life - kitsguy
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/counter-intuitive-lessons-learned-from-start-up-life

======
byoung2
_Everyone says more eyeballs are always better. Ignore them. If people like
what you are doing, they will find you. Do not spend anytime thinking about
PR_

I hear of startups launching in March and having 100,000 users by August. How
do you do this without some marketing, even if your product is free?

